# please urgent help



## dave & jue (Feb 3, 2008)

hi, everybody does anybody have any information on full time nursing jobs, in medical center,s or hospital,s who does not speak greek but willing to learn. 20yrs exp in nursing. would prefer polis area but beggers cant be choosers. many thanks julie


----------



## amandabev (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi
If your a level one nurse you need to register with the Ministery of health in Nicosia. they have a good webb site where you will get loads of information of what papers you need to bring with you when you register. Cyprus stopped registering level 2 nurses october 2006. You can work here as an a grade without registering at all. You will deffinately not get rich working here as a nurse the average wage is 6 euros an hour!!! Hope that has been helpful for you; Regards Mandy


----------



## dave & jue (Feb 3, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks very much for the info, do they require you to speak greek ?.


----------

